# Endoscopy and Bravo tube placement



## NESmith (Mar 16, 2010)

For this procedure we billed a 43235-59 and 91035. The insurance company is denying the 43235 as inclusive even with the 59 modifier. The op-report reads: The Olympus video endoscope was advanced to the descending duodenum. Endoscopic Findings: Descending duodenum is normal. Duodenal bulb is normal. Pylorus is normal. Antrum is normal. Body is normal. Fundus is normal. There is some retained gastric content noted. Pt has a hiatal henria. At 31 cm, a Bravo ph probe was placed without difficulty. The remainder of the esophagus is normal. Was this denied correctly?  Thanks


----------



## Lisa Bledsoe (Mar 16, 2010)

You can't code 91035 until after the physician interprets and it will be billed with the office as the POS.  Don't bill 91035 and 43235 at the same visit.


----------

